# Car Carrier collides with Spanish f/v off Vigo - merged threads



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Singapore-flag car carrier BALTIC BREEZE, inbound for Vigo, collided with Spanish f/v MAR DE MARIN off Vigo at approx 0100 gmt on 1st April. The f/v sank, of 10 crew 3 are dead and 2 missing. The car carrier launched it's rescue boat to assist. AIS replay can be seen on gCaptain. Basically a head to head situation and the f/v turned to port.

I wonder if any member in Vigo has anything to add?


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day richardwakeley.yesterday.19:00.re:car carrier collides with spanish f/v off vigo.-merged threads.sad news indeed.to the dead,may they rest in peace.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

Regarding rescue operation all is clearly explained in mass media. 

Regarding accident inquiry:

The BALTIC BREEZE is detained by Harbour Master of Vigo. Investigation is close to be completed by the local Court and by maritime authorities. Most probably the car carrier will be clear tomorow. She will load in Vigo a complete cargo of cars for Algeria.

Baltic Breeze's owners have required to reduce the delays to minimum. They have not other ship available to take the shipment and shippers are in hurry. Batic Breeze forward peak had a minor damage but Clasification Society say that ship can sail. Divers and fitters were working in the ship's *hull*.

The harbour master has declared that MAR DE MARIN made a wrong manouvre. VDR data and VTS recordings are clear, and BALTIC BREEZE is free of any guilt in this accident.


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

Accident diagram

Source: Faro de Vigo (local newspaper)


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Responsibility seems clear from the newspaper reports.
Presumably there will still be a formal enquiry at some stage.

I 'like' the way the Faro de Vigo actually give pictures of buses and buildings to show the length and height of the vessels - just in case you are not sure.


----------

